# Crossposted ..........clueless



## Chaszar (Apr 30, 2008)

I have tried to register for a forum and encountered:

"Our server has detected the presence of multiple IP connections from your machine, with one of the connections being an "Open Proxy" or blacklisted IP. Connections of this nature are often used in order to abuse, spam or defraud. Our server has denied you any further access until both IP addresses can be resolved or the presence of the Open Proxy connection closed."

I do have a little local wireless network in my house, with 2 laptops accessing the internet from it. But no real idea otherwise how to address this. (old Belkin Gateway Router, LED blink shows WLAN, LAN, WAN lit )

Anyone think they can help me address this?


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 30, 2008)

Chaszar said:


> I have tried to register for a forum and encountered:
> 
> "Our server has detected the presence of multiple IP connections from your machine, with one of the connections being an "Open Proxy" or blacklisted IP. Connections of this nature are often used in order to abuse, spam or defraud. Our server has denied you any further access until both IP addresses can be resolved or the presence of the Open Proxy connection closed."
> 
> ...


What kind of forum is it? Have you tried to contact the site admin for help to resolve the issue? I'd start there first.


----------



## Chaszar (Apr 30, 2008)

Game forum for Age of Conan...due out in May.


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 30, 2008)

yeah id contact the admin...


----------



## MistressRaven (May 14, 2008)

Chaszar any chance you heard back from the AoC admin on this?  I am having the same problem and have emailed the admin twice about it.  With the 17th quickly approaching I would love to post some questions on the forums prior to release. /sigh

~MistressRaven


----------



## UnkAsn93 (May 14, 2008)

Contacting the admin and explaining this to him/her would probably be the best way of getting your issue resolved.


----------



## MistressRaven (May 14, 2008)

TomCat44 said:


> Contacting the admin and explaining this to him/her would probably be the best way of getting your issue resolved.



Which is what I have done lol see post above yours.  I was just posting in hopes that he checks back on here and might have gotten an answer since I have not.


----------



## mrhuggles (May 14, 2008)

portscan yourself, try connecting to everything that is open and see what you can get.


----------



## Chaszar (May 14, 2008)

Nope, I also haven't heard from the AoC admin.

Sorry for my intracranial density but "portscan" 

Not very savy in networking, etc.  

Would you be able to give me a step - by - step?


----------



## Chaszar (May 15, 2008)

I looked into 'portscan' - ing; and performed a few online on my computer.

One result below:

My Portscan from SecurityMetrics at https://www.securitymetrics.com/portscan.adp

Port Scan Results
Please wait. A Port Scan requires from 5 seconds to 3 minutes to complete.Your screen will automatically scroll as your port scan results are displayed. This free port scan will test 22 of the 500 most commonly used communication ports on your computer/server.

Automatic Connection Analyzer
Your computer reported an IP address of xx.xx.xxx.xxx, but your actual IP address is xxx.xxx.x.xx.

There is a router, proxy, or firewall between you and the Internet. Your port scan results may reflect the security of your router, firewall or proxy instead of your computer.

Your Computer >>	Router 	>>Firewall or Proxy 	>>Internet

This Port Scan analyzes your computer configuration and provides personalized Security Recommendations by email. To receive these instructions, enter your email in the Security Recommendation section below.

	Port Scan Results for: xx.xx.xxx.xxx ALL Status reported = Stealth

Program  	 Port  	 Status  	 Explanation 
FTP	  	 21 			 File Transfer Protocol (FTP) allows users to transfer files to other computers over the Internet. A poorly configured FTP server allows hackers to copy your files, install trojan applications on your computer or obtain unauthorized remote command prompt access to your computer.

SSH	  	 22 			Secure Shell (SSH) uses encryption to secure information sent over a network. While it typically improves security there are numerous problems with older versions of SSH which may allow brute force attacks.

Telnet	  	 23 			Telnet allows a remote user to access your computer and perform commands. It is suspectible to brute force attacks and clear text password sniffing. A computer is misconfigured if this port is open. Use SSH instead.

SMTP	  	 25 			SMTP is used to send email. There are numerous vulnerabilities with SMTP such as unauthorized hard disk file access, username verification or SPAM email redirection.

DNS	  	 53 			Domain Name Services are used to tell other computers what your IP address is. There are several exploits associated with this service.

Finger	  	 79 			Finger provides information such as usernames and usage information. Turn this service off or block this port to stop others from gaining valuable system information.

HTTP	  	 80 			World Wide Web services allow you to publish web pages to the Internet. There are hundreds of severe security vulnerabilities associated with this service. Keep your WWW server software updated.

POP3	  	 110 			Post Office Protocol(POP) software downloads email. Hackers may use weaknesses in POP to intercept your email, create fictitious mail accounts or gain remote access to your computer.

NetBIOS  	 139 			NetBIOS is used by Microsoft Windows and some UNIX/Linux programs to share files. If your hard disk is shared improperly (write access to everyone without authentication) you may be giving the world access to your hard disk. (Trojan files can be copied to your computer.) Make sure this port is closed and your hard drive shares are configured properly.

SNMP	  	 161 			Simple Network Management Protocol (SNMP) port may allow a hacker to obtain information about your computer. There are also security vulnerabilities associated with this port. You should turn off this service if you don't need it.

SSL	  	 443 			HTTP servers use Secure Sockets Layer (SSL) to encrypt data from web browsers. There are hundreds of severe security vulnerabilities associated with this service. Keep your WWW server software updated.

MS DS  	 445 			Microsoft Directory Services is used by Microsoft Networks for security authentication. Typically this port should not be exposed to the Internet.

Socks Proxy  	 1080 			An unsecured SOCKS Proxy may disqualify you from IRC server access. Make sure this port is closed.

KaZaA	  	 1214 			KaZaA is a popular peer-to-peer file-sharing program with many known vulnerabilities and at least one known worm (Benjamin) targeting it.

UPnP  		 5000			Universal Plug and Play allows your computer to automatically integrate with other network devices. There are known security vulnerabilities associated with this service.

HTTP Proxy  	 8080 			HTTP Proxy provides a way for a hacker to pretend to be your computer. Others who may have been hacked may see your computer address and want you to justify why you hacked them.


Trojan Port Scan Results also came up STEALTH.



A stealth port status means your computer port status is filtered. Our servers could not determine if the port is open or closed. This is the best rating possible.

An attacker uses port status information on your computer to determine potential weaknesses. If your port status is stealth on all ports then it makes it harder for an attacker to successfully compromise your computer.

I find that the important information from this is the line:

Your Computer >>	Router 	>>Firewall or Proxy 	>>Internet

My computer has a Gateway Router and Firewall (MS Vista Ultimate) > NO Proxy.

I have not checked all ports - don't think it is necessary for a game forum - so will continue to send the Admin of the forum repeated statements and requests .

Thanks for the direction regarding 'portscan' - it has helped me think things through about the home network....and they are probably concluding by portscanning me that I have a proxy.


----------

